# Trail-Bay TT by R-vision..Any Info???



## astroguy (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello,
The wife, kids and I are looking for a new travel trailer. We purchased a 1992 model 26 footer last year and want to upgrade. We have sold the 1992 and are looking at a Trail-bay, model 30 BH. It is aluminum frame and fiberglass exterior. Can anyone give me an idea of the quality of this trailer. It looks like a very high quality unit. but..i would love to hear any comments you may have about the trail-lite famliy of RV's made by R-vision...they are trai-lite, trail-cruiser and trail-bay. We LOVE camping and I want to get some good unbiased information before we make this sizable investment. 
Thanks in advance. 
Astroguy
Houston, Texas 
Cross them fingers for the 'Stros


----------



## C Nash (Oct 11, 2001)

Trail-Bay TT by R-vision..Any Info???

Hi, welcome to the board Astroguy. I am not familiar with the Trail-bay units. My brother in-law has a Trail-lite 5th wheel and has been very pleased.  Seems to be a well built unit. The board has been kind of slow lately but, maybe someone can give you more info. I have never owned a bad camper ("lot of junk") but, we enjoyed them all!! Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## jburkey (Oct 18, 2001)

Trail-Bay TT by R-vision..Any Info???

Hello Astroguy
I want to start by saying I'm in the RV business and we sell all of the R-Vison products.  The Trail Bay 30BH is one of our more popular models.  You mentioned that it is an aluminum frame trailer.  That is only partially correct.  The Trail-Lite, Trail Cruiser and Bantams are all aluminum framing but the Trail Bay only has aluminum wall studs. The roof rafters and floor joist are wood.  Don't let this sway your decision on a Trail Bay.  They are very well built units and extremely well priced compared to other units equiped similarly.  They have plywood floors and their counter tops are plywood as well, something ususally only seen in high dollar units.  Another thing to take note of is their under floor heat duct.  This means the heat duct is run under the floor and is aluminum ducting.  Most units in their price range run the silver flexible heat duct through the lower cabinets.  If you open some of the cabinet doors you'll see it on other units..even some of the other brands we handle.  One more point is the Trail Bays all come with fiberglass exterior as standard equipment.  
It's nice to see someone doing research on a unit prior to purchasing one.  More should do that.  If you have any questions please feel free to post them and if I can I'll answer them.  If it's about a unit we do not handle I promise you I'll give you an honest answer.  There are a lot of good quality units sold in the Houston market, we have some of them and our competitors have some.
Good luck and if you want to test tow a trail bay let me know.
Scooter


----------



## astroguy (Oct 19, 2001)

Trail-Bay TT by R-vision..Any Info???

Thanks for the information guys..It seems that the Trail Bay is a little to pricy for us.  It is a super nice unit but we couldn't justify spending the extra cash...We are going to look at a Prowler Lynx model 829 S.  It has everything the TB has but is about $ 3,000 cheaper and is a little lighter.  I know the Prowlers are popular and hope the quality is there.
The one negative thing I have heard is that some folks dont like the OSB flooring.  But wont anything warp if it gets wet.??  We think the 3K is worth the "gamble".  Plus we have a dealer here that has been in business for 30+ years.  Any pointers ??

Thanks again,
Astroguy
OUCH for the 'stros..look out for next year....!!


----------



## astroguy (Oct 23, 2001)

Trail-Bay TT by R-vision..Any Info???

Hey, 
I just wanted to thank everyone again.  We looked over the Prowler 829S and were really struck by how much better the Trail Bay 30 BH was quality wise.  I know some of it was just looks..but after weighing all if the information we have gathered we decided to pay about $1500 more and get the Trail Bay.  We hope to keep it at least 10 yrs.  We plan on using it 8 to 10 times a year.  We will pick it up on Monday and are getting our list or questions together.....again thanks for the info..  I know we will enjoy it..we can't wait............

Astroguy.....


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2001)

Trail-Bay TT by R-vision..Any Info???

My husband & I have been looking at and researching 24' to 27' fifth 
wheels.  We're closing in on Trail Bay brand but know of only one Trail Bay dealer in the Houston area - Terry Vaughn.  In your looking, did you come across any other Trail Bay dealers in the Houston vicinity?  Also, are you happy with the Trail Bay you purchased?  Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------

